
The Keybase Filesystem - uranium235
https://keybase.io/docs/kbfs
======
uranium235
There really should be some way to accomplish this with IPFS, which imho is
better suited for it given that it's multi-purpose, cloudflare has a gateway,
and you can register EthDNS names for IPFS hosted content.

